# Planet X Buy and build your own bike day...



## AuroraSaab (18 Jul 2019)

Not heard of this before but saw it on a deals site and thought it might be of interest to someone on here.

"The "pick it, build it, ride it" package gives you the unique chance to build your own bike under the supervision and guidance of our trained mechanic Spencer.
This opportunity is FREE plus you get 10% off of the bike you buy".

Possibly a bit cheeky to call it 'free' as they say you will be charged a delivery fee (to cover food) even though you are picking up the bike.

https://www.planetx.co.uk/news/planet-x-news/q/date/2019/07/18/pick-it-build-it-ride-it

Edit: I don't know who writes their website copy but the punctuation is a bit iffy, and '10% off of the price' is terrible English. I hope the bikes are better put together than their sentences.


----------



## bladesman73 (18 Jul 2019)

If someone can't be bothered to proof read their marketing spiel then I wouldn't touch their product with a barge pole.


----------



## Drago (19 Jul 2019)

Surely "assemble" is a more accurate term than build?


----------



## robgul (19 Jul 2019)

bladesman73 said:


> If someone can't be bothered to proof read their marketing spiel then I wouldn't touch their product with a barge pole.



That's a bit harsh .... the frustration I find with Planet X is that it's almost impossible to speak to a human on the phone or to email a detailed enquiry .... unless someone can tell me how? They do have one of these annoying "online chat" things but that doesn't appear to have the answers to a lot of questions available to the "agent" 

Rob


----------



## DRM (19 Jul 2019)

Whilst not being written in perfect English, it’s written as someone from Sheffield would speak, so probably done intentionally,


bladesman73 said:


> If someone can't be bothered to proof read their marketing spiel then I wouldn't touch their product with a barge pole.


As we would say up here, that’s cutting your nose off to spite your face.


----------



## steveindenmark (19 Jul 2019)

bladesman73 said:


> If someone can't be bothered to proof read their marketing spiel then I wouldn't touch their product with a barge pole.


Thats ridiculous. Maybe they do not construct a sentence as you would like it. But they make excellent bikes.

But DRM is correct. In Sheffield you would say "off of".


----------



## Cycleops (19 Jul 2019)

robgul said:


> That's a bit harsh .... the frustration I find with Planet X is that it's almost impossible to speak to a human on the phone or to email a detailed enquiry .... unless someone can tell me how? They do have one of these annoying "online chat" things but that doesn't appear to have the answers to a lot of questions available to the "agent"
> 
> Rob


Maybe if you visited this is what you would find:


----------



## Venod (19 Jul 2019)

DRM said:


> As we would say up here, that’s cutting your nose off to spite your face.



My thoughts exactly, I couldn't be bothered mentioning it.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Jul 2019)

bladesman73 said:


> If someone can't be bothered to proof read their marketing spiel then I wouldn't touch their product with a barge pole.




Then you are missing out on some genuine good bargains.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (19 Jul 2019)

I think it's an excellent initiative and I couldn't care less that it's written Yorkshire-style as opposed to purple prose. Looks fun, and I expect the 10% off is a reference to all the bits you forget to put on


----------



## derrick (19 Jul 2019)

I really wonder how people get through life. If its something you want at the right price. Then buy it. But not to buy something because there grammer is not to your liking.


----------



## bladesman73 (19 Jul 2019)

DRM said:


> Whilst not being written in perfect English, it’s written as someone from Sheffield would speak, so probably done intentionally,
> 
> As we would say up here, that’s cutting your nose off to spite your face.


I'm born and bred in Pitsmoor and have been head of marketing for a firm in the finance industry for many years. I know how us Sheffielders speak and how to market things to grab the public's interest. Piss poor grammar isn't one of them.


----------



## bladesman73 (19 Jul 2019)

steveindenmark said:


> Thats ridiculous. Maybe they do not construct a sentence as you would like it. But they make excellent bikes.
> 
> But DRM is correct. In Sheffield you would say "off of".


Im from Sheffield and I wouldn't


----------



## bladesman73 (19 Jul 2019)

It's not like it was an intentional nod to their yorkshre roots. It's just as bad as the idiots who these days use terms like "should of" instead of "should have". It's lazy marketing and if a company can't spend the time getting that right then how can you be confident they'll pay more attention to their products and ongoing customer care? Hey, but they're cheap right so standards can be set lower?


----------



## Venod (19 Jul 2019)

bladesman73 said:


> how can you be confident they'll pay more attention to their products and ongoing customer care?



Because I have bought loads of bargains from PX and had excellent service from them, they understand cyclists as most of them are cyclists or ex cyclists. (terrible grammer, too many cyclists in one paragraph)


----------



## bladesman73 (19 Jul 2019)

Afnug said:


> Because I have bought loads of bargains from PX and had excellent service from them, they understand cyclists as most of them are cyclists or ex cyclists. (terrible grammer, too many cyclists in one paragraph)


Happy for you. However how does that address the issues with their marketing which will no doubt put off many potential customers? They will not have the benefit of seeing your glowing reference but will just see a poorly worded campaign. Oh as for your final inference, this is a forum so your 'grammer cn be az piss pooure as u like' ...hope that clears it up for you.


----------



## Venod (19 Jul 2019)

bladesman73 said:


> Happy for you. However how does that address the issues with their marketing which will no doubt put off many potential customers? They will not have the benefit of seeing your glowing reference but will just see a poorly worded campaign.



I am going to have to disagree with you on this, as I don't see a grammer issue putting cyclists off (or indeed anybody) grabbing a bargain, it may be different in the finance industry.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (19 Jul 2019)

bladesman73 said:


> It's not like it was an intentional nod to their yorkshre roots. It's just as bad as the idiots who these days use terms like "should of" instead of "should have". It's lazy marketing and if a company can't spend the time getting that right then how can you be confident they'll pay more attention to their products and ongoing customer care? Hey, but they're cheap right so standards can be set lower?


Why is this in any way relevant to the integrity of their products?

PS
Where is yorkshre _[sic]_?

It's easily done, isn't it?


----------



## alicat (19 Jul 2019)

Wow, Bladesman. Put that spade down and check your own grammar.


----------



## Jody (19 Jul 2019)

bladesman73 said:


> Im from Sheffield and I wouldn't



Off of is fairly common in Sheffield. Along with my pet hates, could of, would of and should of.


----------



## bladesman73 (19 Jul 2019)

alicat said:


> Wow, Bladesman. Put that spade down and check your own grammar.


This is a forum not a marketing drive to thousands of customers..jesus wept


----------



## bladesman73 (19 Jul 2019)

Jody said:


> Off of is fairly common in Sheffield. Along with my pet hates, could of, would of and should of.


As I said I am from Sheffield so am aware of that. Doesnt make it right to uee such lazy english in a customer facing marketing drive.


----------



## bladesman73 (19 Jul 2019)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Why is this in any way relevant to the integrity of their products?
> 
> PS
> Where is yorkshre _[sic]_?
> ...


 Easily done on a forum where I dont give a toss about grammar. However not easily done on something that is supposed to attract custom and is fundamentally the face of the company. Did someone say proof reading?!


----------



## tom73 (19 Jul 2019)

Better check the grammar next time I give the London Road a fettle.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (19 Jul 2019)

bladesman73 said:


> Easily done on a forum where I dont give a toss about grammar. However not easily done on something that is supposed to attract custom and is fundamentally the face of the company. Did someone say proof reading?!


Oh do cheer up and try to take things in slightly better heart.


----------



## Jody (19 Jul 2019)

bladesman73 said:


> As I said I am from Sheffield so am aware of that. Doesnt make it right to uee such lazy english in a customer facing marketing drive.



If it said "Get thi sen a bargin" then fair enough. Putting "off of" isn't that much of a deal and wouldn't stop me from spending money with them.


----------



## peterdowning (19 Jul 2019)

Bringing this topic back on course, I have three Planet X bikes - two of which are ProCarbon frame self-builds. If I needed (or could afford, or justify) another I'd be doing this. Sounds fun.


----------



## Venod (19 Jul 2019)

Jody said:


> If it said "Get thi sen a bargin"



I would have loved it if it had said that. I think they have used Yorkshire dialect before in their marketing.


----------



## AuroraSaab (19 Jul 2019)

I'm the original poster. I was expecting a few comments on whether this was a good deal or not lol. The website wouldn't put me off if I thought a bike was a good deal, but I don't think they do themselves any favours as people often see the presentation of the web site as a reflection of a company's professionalism and attention to detail. It reads like it's been written by someone in the office and stuck on the site without being checked over.

The thing that bugs me more is the use of the term 'free' and 'complimentary' for the food when they are actually charging £20 for it (and they later actually say the 'delivery' charge, for a bike you are taking with you, is to cover the food). Just charge 20 quid for the food and stop trying to pass it off as free when it isn't. I'm also from Yorkshire, so these things are very important to me. Don't tell me I'm getting summat for nowt, when I'm not.

Anyway, pedantry aside, is a day out and 10% off a Planet X bike good value?


----------



## Jody (19 Jul 2019)

AuroraSaab said:


> I'm also from Yorkshire, so these things are very important to me. Don't tell me I'm getting summat for nowt, when I'm not.



Can't disagree with that.


----------



## Milkfloat (19 Jul 2019)

The whole of Planet X's shtick is to be a bit rough around the edges, with a naff website, the appearance of huge discounts and no strategy, and a whiff of craziness via social media. It may not appeal to some and I find them a pain in the arse to deal with, but certainly it is working. For a small company they are very well known and last year had a 64% profit increase.

Just because they are not conventional by the standards of a traditionalist marketeer does not mean they are wrong.


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Jul 2019)

bladesman73 said:


> If someone can't be bothered to proof read their marketing spiel then I wouldn't touch their product with a barge pole.




Than that would be your loss. 

You dont need a literacy degree to know what makes a good bike. 

PX bikes are often superb value and half the cost of a name brand.


----------



## Venod (19 Jul 2019)

Time for The Everly Pregnant Brothers, who sound as if they are from The South Riding.


----------



## wonderloaf (19 Jul 2019)

AuroraSaab said:


> I'm the original poster. I was expecting a few comments on whether this was a good deal or not lol. The website wouldn't put me off if I thought a bike was a good deal, but I don't think they do themselves any favours as people often see the presentation of the web site as a reflection of a company's professionalism and attention to detail. It reads like it's been written by someone in the office and stuck on the site without being checked over.
> 
> The thing that bugs me more is the use of the term 'free' and 'complimentary' for the food when they are actually charging £20 for it (and they later actually say the 'delivery' charge, for a bike you are taking with you, is to cover the food). Just charge 20 quid for the food and stop trying to pass it off as free when it isn't. I'm also from Yorkshire, so these things are very important to me. Don't tell me I'm getting summat for nowt, when I'm not.
> 
> Anyway, pedantry aside, is a day out and 10% off a Planet X bike good value?


At least you would get the chance to ensure that the bike is built to the correct spec. I recently ordered a bike from Ribble using the Bike Builder and it was delivered using the wrong parts in a couple of places (brake discs and cassette). A few emails to Ribble sorted it, but if I'd been there I could have corrected it at source!


----------



## fossyant (19 Jul 2019)

I think PX are deliberately 'rough around the edges' and their marketing emails are at least 'interesting' to read.

They do tend to do silly sales around the time the quarterly VAT bill is due - i.e. get the cash in.

They were struggling a year or two back, so good to see things improving. I must order one of their enduro helmets soon.


----------



## Phaeton (19 Jul 2019)

Jody said:


> Can't disagree with that.


Young lady should that not av bin "Can't disagree wi that."


----------



## Jody (19 Jul 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Young lady should that not av bin "Can't disagree wi that."



Am I identifying as female today?


----------



## Phaeton (19 Jul 2019)

Jody said:


> Am I identifying as female today?


Well I could have said young fella mi lad if it make you feel better


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Jul 2019)

My favorite PX add



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=TtXcB-SvnIY


----------



## Jody (19 Jul 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Well I could have said young fella mi lad if it make you feel better



Having had over 40 years of people mistaking my sex it does irk a little but that's not your issue!


----------



## Dave7 (19 Jul 2019)

bladesman73 said:


> I'm born and bred in Pitsmoor and have been head of marketing for a firm in the finance industry for many years. I know how us Sheffielders speak and how to market things to grab the public's interest. Piss poor grammar isn't one of them.


Piss poor grammar......well thats an excellent marketing phrase


----------



## Racing roadkill (19 Jul 2019)

Crappy Toray T800 frames from China, no thanks.


----------



## bladesman73 (19 Jul 2019)

Good to see people accept8


Jody said:


> If it said "Get thi sen a bargin" then fair enough. Putting "off of" isn't that much of a deal and wouldn't stop me from spending money with them.


It's schoolboy level english no matter what way you dress it up.


Dave7 said:


> Piss poor grammar......well thats an excellent marketing phrase


How many times do I have to emphasise that I dont give a shoot about grammar on a forum hence my own loose language? Twice, thrice?


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (20 Jul 2019)

Jody said:


> If it said "Get thi sen a bargin" then fair enough.



I can understand perfectly what that means when translated from Yorkshire into English. 

Poor grammar or spelling has no place in official company literature though. One of my pet hates is official work briefings written by university graduate managers that are full of errors or words which are spelled incorrectly for the context in which they are being used. It just leads me to conclude the author is a muppet who should have been paying more attention at school!


----------



## bladesman73 (20 Jul 2019)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> I can understand perfectly what that means when translated from Yorkshire into English.
> 
> Poor grammar or spelling has no place in official company literature though. One of my pet hates is official work briefings written by university graduate managers that are full of errors or words which are spelled incorrectly for the context in which they are being used. It just leads me to conclude the author is a muppet who should have been paying more attention at school!


Finally someone who understands...


----------



## DRM (20 Jul 2019)

bladesman73 said:


> Finally someone who understands...


We all understand, what you don’t seem to grasp is it’s the way Planet X do things, deliberately putting things like this out, I too can’t stand badly written emails from work, with shocking punctuation & spellings, hell i’m not perfect, but it’s just how they roll.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (20 Jul 2019)

Nearly 4yrs into ownership of a PX London Road. Bought at fair cost, none of the 60% off for 2 weeks deals they run.

Yet to own and enjoy a bike as long, on road and off. So what if the website is rough or there's an odd grammatical error.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (20 Jul 2019)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Nearly 4yrs into ownership of a PX London Road. Bought at fair cost, none of the 60% off for 2 weeks deals they run.
> 
> Yet to own and enjoy a bike as long, on road and off. So what if the website is rough or there's an odd grammatical error.


Crazy, just crazy talk


----------



## AuroraSaab (20 Jul 2019)

Are you the Bonefish Blues from the UKSaabs forum by any chance? I'm on that too.

Just spotted gaijintendo's post over on the bargain thread. Planet X also sell leather furniture lol.

https://www.planetx.co.uk/c/q/components/daves-chairs?sort=price-asc


----------



## Bonefish Blues (20 Jul 2019)

AuroraSaab said:


> Are you the Bonefish Blues from the UKSaabs forum by any chance? I'm on that too.


Used to be, gave up posting on there some time ago. There's a few of me around still posting on Fora, random


----------



## AuroraSaab (20 Jul 2019)

Thought I hadn't seen you around so much. I don't post much on there these days, though our c900 T16S restoration is moving along - just removed the clutch master cylinder for replacement.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (20 Jul 2019)

AuroraSaab said:


> Thought I hadn't seen you around so much. I don't post much on there these days, though our c900 T16S restoration is moving along - just removed the clutch master cylinder for replacement.


Had a bit of a final straw moment with a Mod PMing me in a particularly infantile manner. Feet, vote with etc. There's one of me on VolvoForums - much more adult.

Did I see that in a post on here recently? Dark colour IIRC


----------



## Smokin Joe (20 Jul 2019)

bladesman73 said:


> Finally someone who understands...


Most of us couldn't give a toss. I've had a fair bit of stuff from PX including two frames, decent quality and cheaper than anywhere else.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (20 Jul 2019)

AuroraSaab said:


> Are you the Bonefish Blues from the UKSaabs forum by any chance? I'm on that too.
> 
> Just spotted gaijintendo's post over on the bargain thread. Planet X also sell leather furniture lol.
> 
> https://www.planetx.co.uk/c/q/components/daves-chairs?sort=price-asc


Just re-read your post. They're for real, those bits of furniture?


----------



## NorthernDave (20 Jul 2019)

Just as a point of order, Planet X are actually from Rotherham, not Sheffield:

Planet X Ltd, 38-41 Waddington Way, Rotherham, South Yorkshire, United Kingdom, S65 3SH


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (20 Jul 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> Rotherham, South Yorkshire, United Kingdom, S65 3SH



Since when was there a county of South Yorkshire??


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Jul 2019)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> Since when was there a county of South Yorkshire??



April 1974, what do I win?


----------



## tom73 (20 Jul 2019)

South Yorkshire maybe but it will for ever be The West Riding


----------



## classic33 (20 Jul 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> April 1974, what do I win?


April Fools Day 1974.

Prior to that, it'd have been the southern West Riding.


----------



## tom73 (20 Jul 2019)

Well some fool (being every polite) thought the whole thing up so quite fitting for it to happen April 1st.


----------



## planetx Dave (27 Jul 2019)

Ey Up and Now then.

Sorry for this being my first post , I thought I would comment on a few things .

The general idea of the PIBIRI promo is to have a bit of fun for both customers and our staff . There is a good bit of mis-information about us floating round the web and it occurred to me that a lot of customers have never actually been to see us . Hopefully these days will be fun for customers and staff , customers receive 10% discount off their bike plus there is no charge for the day and no charge for the food that we are buying from the finest food places in Rotherham and supporting our friends in the area , most notably the amazing Xiia in her Thai portocabin . A delivery charge is being added when customers order but that is a system issue and will be refunded on the day of build so there is no charge ..

To comment on grammar , I guess guilty as charged , I personally wrote that post pretty late in the evening . I have a dog , two kids , 60 staff , sales , purchasing , health safety and I normally write stuff very quickly then Brant corrects all my punctuation and grammar at which I am not the greatest for sure . If it causes offence to the grammatically gifted then I can only apologise for both my , my staff and our offence .

I believe we are now doing some great stuff at Planet X , yes for sure we are rough round the edges and our marketing is pretty much still run by myself and Brant , we have four guys in content / purchasing all doing their best 

I know our bigger online competitors are super slick and smooth and corporate but that is not us for sure .

Anyway , please take the PIBIRI idea in good spirit it is intended .

Thanks for that , my email id dave@planet-x-bikes.com if anyone wants to email me directly


----------



## Smokin Joe (27 Jul 2019)

planetx Dave said:


> Ey Up and Now then.
> 
> Sorry for this being my first post , I thought I would comment on a few things .
> 
> ...


Use any form of grammar you like, as long as you keep offering quality kit at great prices people like me will continue to buy from you.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Jul 2019)

I used to go to the Worsbrough shop, then sadly that was closed 
There was some nice tackle in there, & some good bargains, for example I bought a pair of Vision Team 30 wheels for less than £150
Mindst you, I remember the shop when Allens Cycles owned it, & used it as the warehouse/sales-shop for the 'Cycle Promotions' one-day sales (if anyone remembers those?

Then there was the shop at Magna (the old steel-works), at the other side of Tinsley Viaduct from Sheffield
A local triathlete, I know, once admitted it was_ "like meeting Elvis_", going in there, & having a bike-fit by one of the staff...… Wayne Randle

Read the Boggle Hole reports; https://www.planetx.co.uk/news/events


----------



## Drago (27 Jul 2019)

Ah, did Wayne have a quiff as well?


----------



## robgul (27 Jul 2019)

planetx Dave said:


> Ey Up and Now then.
> 
> Sorry for this being my first post , I thought I would comment on a few things .
> 
> ...



I've been trying to place an order for a slightly off-spec bike and go to Rotherham to build it - but have been a bit frustrated by the process - just emailed Dave who can hopefully sort it all out so I can achieve n+1 (yet again!)

Rob


----------



## Bonefish Blues (27 Jul 2019)

robgul said:


> I've been trying to place an order for a slightly off-spec bike and go to Rotherham to build it - but have been a bit frustrated by the process - just emailed Dave who can hopefully sort it all out so I can achieve n+1 (yet again!)
> 
> Rob


I have a sense that Dave's going to regret posting his email


----------



## robgul (28 Jul 2019)

Bonefish Blues said:


> I have a sense that Dave's going to regret posting his email



Absolutely not - I got a personal reply within the hour with an explanation, very helpful. A further couple messages either way last night and Dave or one of his team should be back to me with the full SP on Monday (while the credit card is still burning a hole in my pocket!)

Rob


----------



## alicat (28 Jul 2019)

Welcome to the forum @planetx Dave. I love the sound of the 'build your own' day and have been trying to justify buying another bike. 

And I like your spirit too and agree that correcting wonky grammar should be quite low down your list of priorities.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (28 Jul 2019)

robgul said:


> Absolutely not - I got a personal reply within the hour with an explanation, very helpful. A further couple messages either way last night and Dave or one of his team should be back to me with the full SP on Monday (while the credit card is still burning a hole in my pocket!)
> 
> Rob


It was a light-hearted comment - kind of a 'joke' thing, not a slight against your using his email I'm happy to confirm


----------



## robgul (28 Jul 2019)

Bonefish Blues said:


> It was a light-hearted comment - kind of a 'joke' thing, not a slight against your using his email I'm happy to confirm



That didn't even cross my mind - I assumed it was tongue in cheek!

Rob

PS: I'm really excited about the possibility of the bike AND the pork pies at PlanetX


----------



## AuroraSaab (28 Jul 2019)

I'm the OP, and the original text definitely said the delivery charge was to cover food. Glad that they have changed it and clarified that there is no charge and the food really is free. I still think the use of good English is preferable for most people but it's nice to see companies doing innovative things like this and I would imagine building your own bike would be quite a thrill for many people.


----------



## planetx Dave (28 Jul 2019)

Actually FWIW the very original text that I wrote is shown below , confusion then occurred in the execution from our system when we couldn't accommodate free delivery and some bright spark tweaked what I had done . Not great but it was clear at the start and it is sorted now , 

But the below is pretty clear 
Facebook July 17th 7.16 pm
The Ultimate Planet X Big Experience - Learn how to Build Your Own Bike 

A Very Special "Day out" in Rotherham 

What could possibly go wrong this time? 

Starting next Wednesday and every Wednesday after that., Going live tomorrow. 

Evolving our "pick your own" and "build your own" concepts of last week we are grouping everything together, chucking in some of Yorkshire's finest cuisine and to boot giving you the chance to save cash. 

The "pick it, build it, ride it" package gives you the unique chance to build your own bike under the supervision and guidance of our trained mechanic Spencer. 

Ever fancied building a bike but did not know a spanner from a banana? Well now is the moment of truth. 

This opportunity is FREE plus you get 10% off of the bike you buy. 
An action packed day awaits you in Rotherham. 

08.00 Arrive 
08.15 Bacon Butties plus health and safety intro. 
(Bacon and Egg vegetarian option is available)

08.30 Meet your picker, you will be given your pick sheet plus a member of our pick team will accompany you round the isles of our warehouse showing you how we pick a bike.

09.30. Start building coached and guided by one of our Cytec qualified mechanics 
11.00 15 minute refreshment break 
Mug of tea and An award winning Percy Turner Pork pie (freshly baked that morning )

11.15 till 13.00
Carry on building, hopefully making progress 

13.00 to 13.30 
Complimentary Thai banquet from Zia's, with a Q/A “ask anything” 30 minute break. 

13.30 
Finish the builds and get them fully checked off and signed off.


When finished chance to rummage "round the mezzanine" and clear us out of any samples, prototypes, ex team stuff.

We are not going to charge anything for this, you just buy a 'Rotherham Experience bike" and get your 10% discount. 

All bikes must be built and finished on site, if you are totally clueless don't worry we will be there to help. 

Going live tomorrow, max per week probably 8 to start. 

What could possibly go wrong?

Notes 
- anyone coming must have a great attitude, smile and remember this is meant to be a fun experience for staff and customers.
- anyone wearing fancy dress will get a free helmet to boot. 
- be flexible, relaxed and enjoy the day if you come.


----------



## tom73 (28 Jul 2019)

For uneducated It's worth it just for the chance to have a Percy Turner Pork pie. 
They queue round the block at the shop for them every morning true food of the gods


----------



## robgul (29 Jul 2019)

tom73 said:


> For uneducated It's worth it just for the chance to have a Percy Turner Pork pie.
> They queue round the block at the shop for them every morning true food of the gods



I think the good folk of Pateley Bridge might put up a fight to defend the pork pies (Growlers as I think they're called?) from the butchers in the town!

Rob


----------



## tom73 (29 Jul 2019)

Well any real handmade one has to be a winner over the mass crap most call a pork pie.


----------



## BrumJim (29 Jul 2019)

planetx Dave said:


> Ey Up and Now then.
> 
> Sorry for this being my first post , I thought I would comment on a few things .
> 
> ...



This is the closest I have got to buying a new bike since 2009 (when I did). Good food, a chance to learn how to build a bike from professionals, and a chance for my son to play with his friend who moved up to Rotherham a few months ago. Still can't think of a good excuse not to.


----------



## BrumJim (29 Jul 2019)

robgul said:


> I think the good folk of Pateley Bridge might put up a fight to defend the pork pies (Growlers as I think they're called?) from the butchers in the town!
> 
> Rob


Would get ostracised from my family in general, and brother-in-law in particular if I didn't stand up for a Dickinson and Morris one from Melton Mowbray.


----------



## robgul (29 Jul 2019)

BrumJim said:


> Would get ostracised from my family in general, and brother-in-law in particular if I didn't stand up for a Dickinson and Morris one from Melton Mowbray.



I think that they would classed as "mass produced in a factory" by the artisan pie-makers of Yorkshire (and there's a pretty good one I can think of in Gloucestershire.

Rob


----------



## robgul (29 Jul 2019)

Update on the communication with PlanetX - as promised, I got a fully detailed quote today for the spec that I want (it's a derivative of one of the build-it offer machines). I daren't say what I have done in case my wife finds out . . . 

Rob


----------



## classic33 (30 Jul 2019)

robgul said:


> I think that they would classed as "mass produced in a factory" by the artisan pie-makers of Yorkshire (and there's a pretty good one I can think of in Gloucestershire.
> 
> Rob


Melton Mowbray, Yorkshire!


----------



## robgul (30 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Melton Mowbray, Yorkshire!



Err, last time I looked Melton Mowbray was in deepest Leicestershire?

Rob


----------



## robgul (12 Aug 2019)

PlanetX's daily email today has the bike below - I'm the bloke . . . does that make me famous? Watch this space for more details on an XL framed machine in RED.

*SHOCK SELLER OF LAST WEEK*
The special edition Pro Carbon Evo with Spyre brakes was a model that was suggested by a bloke on Cyclechat forum. We didn't expect it to sell that well, but for whatever reason, it's flying out!


----------



## robgul (16 Aug 2019)

Well - I ordered a bike and went to PlanetX at Rotherham on Wednesday 14 August to build my bike (the one specced in the immediately preceding post - Pro Carbon EVO with Ultegra groupset and mechanical - my choice - disc brakes).

I was surprised at the size of the premises, huge, and the volume of stock in the warehouse with people scurrying around picking for the orders.

The bike build customers totalled 7, with a mix of carbon and titanium machines ordered. After a briefing and bacon roll we moved over to the row of workstands where the frames and all the components for the bikes were laid out for each person (the original idea of going around the warehouse and picking the items was found to be too time consuming so everything was pre-picked . . . this made sense as the experience wouldn't have been a lot different from going round a supermarket)

PlanetX's man Spencer got everyone started on their builds - there were varying skill levels amongst the group but most were comfortable with the basics and Spencer, with a colleague for part of the day, stepped in with guidance and instruction as required. Mid-morning break and carried on building until a lunch break (some Thai food was brought in - not for me, I skipped lunch!) - and then we continued the building.

The varying abilities meant that we were all at different statges as the day progressed - not blowing my own trumpet, I was first to finish (I do manage an LBS and build/repair bikes so had a head start!). The final stage was for Spencer to check each bike with a PDI form and sign them off - with a certificate for each owner.

Verdict : a great idea from PlanetX - and the personal satisfaction of having built up my own bike, with the 10% discount as a bonus. Spencer's management of the day couldn't be faulted. All in all an excellent experience, highly recommended.

Rob


----------



## Smokin Joe (17 Aug 2019)

robgul said:


> Well - I ordered a bike and went to PlanetX at Rotherham on Wednesday 14 August to build my bike (the one specced in the immediately preceding post - Pro Carbon EVO with Ultegra groupset and mechanical - my choice - disc brakes).
> 
> I was surprised at the size of the premises, huge, and the volume of stock in the warehouse with people scurrying around picking for the orders.
> 
> ...


Brilliant!


----------



## Shadow121 (17 Aug 2019)

When PlanetX begin to write books instead of assemble bicycles, then it will be time
to judge their grammar, that’s just my view though.


----------

